# 170/180Mph For Â£1500



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's what I was looking for :thumbsup: You can only pootle around on a Vespa or pretend in an MX5 for so long before the bug bites again. Having sworn off bikes a month or two ago I now have a new ride. Not my thing at all really and I know that it won't last long but there is an awful lot of technology & power out there for peanuts, particularly at this time of year. I need a large bike to go to Barcelona in the New Year, that's what I bought the MX5 for really but well, right now, I have a need for speed.

Jase. consider the following to cure your middle age crisis.

I bought a 2 owner Kawasaki ZX9R, 46k FSH, totally mint, 0-60 in 2.5 (ish) seconds and a top speed of 170mph and I paid Â£1225


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am not collecting till Saturday but here is pic of my beautiful Vespa to keep you going.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You're a pal!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jase. consider the following to cure your middle age crisis


I dont know about a cure, but it makes me realise Im not really having one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > Jase. consider the following to cure your middle age crisis
> 
> 
> I dont know about a cure, but it makes me realise Im not really having one


170mph 

Something like that could be a permanent cure

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont write off the MX5 option too soon. Mine has a T28 turbo, replacement engine management and runs about 230hp. It'll run up to the red line in 5th and gets to 60 in less than 5 secs. Not quite superbike standards but it makes the daily commute interesting. :thumbsup:



MarkF said:


> That's what I was looking for :thumbsup: You can only pootle around on a Vespa or pretend in an MX5 for so long before the bug bites again. Having sworn off bikes a month or two ago I now have a new ride. Not my thing at all really and I know that it won't last long but there is an awful lot of technology & power out there for peanuts, particularly at this time of year. I need a large bike to go to Barcelona in the New Year, that's what I bought the MX5 for really but well, right now, I have a need for speed.
> 
> Jase. consider the following to cure your middle age crisis.
> 
> I bought a 2 owner Kawasaki ZX9R, 46k FSH, totally mint, 0-60 in 2.5 (ish) seconds and a top speed of 170mph and I paid Â£1225


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow - thats a good price. I'd been wondering what youd buy in that budget for your trip. I'd been thinking VFR750 (I sold one a couple of years ago for around Â£1500) as they're a great bike for a longer trip. And that exhaust note... mmmm.

But anyway, look forward to seeing some pics at the weekend. I always did my bike changes in winter. Its great having something to tinker at in the long evenings.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Just be flippin careful at junctions matey,

I started off with Vespas, raced with Norrie Kerr and graduated through Can-Am Bombardiers to BMW trailies (R100GS, R1100GS). One day while the R100 was in for a service I had said motorway missile as a loan bike. Flamin ace fun but I have never been pulled out on so much in my life ever, nightmare. No-one could see me over parked cars and I could see No-one.

On the plus side if you are passing through the South of France on the A75, giz a nod, you'll be welcome for a stopover.

all the best matey

Andy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Padders said:


> Dont write off the MX5 option too soon. Mine has a T28 turbo, replacement engine management and runs about 230hp. It'll run up to the red line in 5th and gets to 60 in less than 5 secs. Not quite superbike standards but it makes the daily commute interesting. :thumbsup:


I'll be keeping the Mazda, Carolyn uses it as a daily driver, it's great fun, I used it last night to zap through the Dales in the early hours to star gaze


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nowt wrong with a 9R, superb bit of kit. good one for 1225 Mark, well done


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So what are you going to do with the Vespa Mark? I would hate for you to sell it, only then to buy another one in 6 months time


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> So what are you going to do with the Vespa Mark? I would hate for you to sell it, only then to buy another one in 6 months time


I'll never ever sell that scooter, I am going to be buried with like Nicky Henson in Psychomania


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I am not collecting till Saturday but here is pic of my beautiful Vespa to keep you going.


I'd be interested to see a video of you doing 170 mph on that!!!!  :goof:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, i wondered how long the hairdryer would last

take care, superbikes can be very deceptive when going into a bend (watch your speed until you get used to it) ,i used to own a zx6r, lot of fun.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pugster said:


> very nice, i wondered how long the hairdryer would last
> 
> take care, superbikes can be very deceptive when going into a bend (watch your speed until you get used to it) ,i used to own a zx6r, lot of fun.


 I am not going direct from the scooter to a ZX9R, I've had plenty bigger bikes before and none are as much fun as the hairdryer so there.

JohnnyE, I had a VFR750, a 1997 V model and it was superb but is was so superb I didn't like it. Fantastic build qaulity, I paid about Â£1200 for that with 66k on it and it rode like new, sold it on without a loss, good bikes.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

> JohnnyE, I had a VFR750, a 1997 V model and it was superb but is was so superb I didn't like it. Fantastic build qaulity, I paid about Â£1200 for that with 66k on it and it rode like new, sold it on without a loss, good bikes.


Yes - I know what you mean. Hondas get that a lot - too smooth, too reliable etc etc. I had a 929 Fireblade - main issue I had with it was that it was just too damn good. It was utterly boring for normal usage and at a flick of the wrist you were at insane speeds - at which point the bike made sense.

My Z750 had a great engine - and I do love the sound of a Kwak on the throttle. Does the bike have cans on it already? (or are you less of a hooligan than me!)

John


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Unreal - you couldn't buy a new scooter for that! You must be over the moon.

From personal experience I'd say that an MX5 (with popup headlights) + removable hardtop + a budget fast bike pretty much covers all the bases. 916s are getting horrible cheap now too (not including the repair bills I guess!).


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Johnny, I like "regular" bikes to be standrad TBH, AFAIK the can looks original but with stainless steel downpipes which is a bonus.

ItsGuy, I bought an Mk2 version, I do prefer the pop up models bodies but the interiors are too sparse for me. Bought a hard top off Ebay and they cost a bloody packet.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

MarkF said:


> ItsGuy, I bought an Mk2 version, I do prefer the pop up models bodies but the interiors are too sparse for me. Bought a hard top off Ebay and they cost a bloody packet.


They are pretty raw! Especially with a Momo steering wheel and no power steering. The hardtop cost me Â£500 resprayed to match. Probably over the odds but not at all regretted, especially in this weather. Makes them look great too - people don't recognise them so easily and start having delusions of grandeur on my behalf! And it's so good that first day of spring when the top comes off again... Not that anything could beat a decent bike of course!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh dear, "Cat D" :bb: If it's too good to be true.........

Anybody had a problem insuring a Cat D bike? I think some re-negotiating may be in order.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Oh dear, "Cat D" :bb: If it's too good to be true.........
> 
> Anybody had a problem insuring a Cat D bike? I think some re-negotiating may be in order.


My last bike (Ducati Monster) was a Cat D. This is the lowest form of accident claim and in many cases isn't an accident at all. Cat D included stolen recovered as was in my case. Didn't effect insurance at all. Even if it IS accident damage, Cat D is purely light cosmetic.

However, I'd advise you have a closer look before parting with the cash - in particular, check the steering bump stops. Have they been bent? Check the engone casings (if they protrude on a 9'er) - any scratches where it went down the road? Are the levers new (they're the 1st thing to snap). Original can is a good sign - although I guess it could have toppled to the other side.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

At the price these are now they are BER if they fall over, a faring to be bought new is more than the bike costs now. Id check with the previous owner and the one before that, plus look behind the fairings for gravel rash and broken tabs on the frame and fairing, as well as ends of pegs and ends of axles. People can chnage panels and engine cases but for some reason never change axles and axle nuts it seems. At this age tho, you have to expect it will have been down the road once even if only at slow speed...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i think you might be interested in one of these










As for the MX5, they really are great cars. I just wanted something that i could repair every other weekend!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A very good friend of mine's father was a donor organ surgeon and he used to cal motorcyclists future donors! Usually fit young men that were killed without any major organ trauma, perfect for him!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Oh dear, "Cat D" :bb: If it's too good to be true.........
> 
> Anybody had a problem insuring a Cat D bike? I think some re-negotiating may be in order.


You shouldn't have any problem at all with insuring a 'Cat D' bike or car.

A guy I work with buys cat D vehicles all time, sorts them out and sells them again.

The only down side could be that if it's involved in a claim again, it might be automatically scrapped and you cannot buy the salvage back :thumbsdown:.

This happened to someone I knew a few years ago with an Audi Quattro.

So it might be worth checking?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------

